# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Đến với Thế giới vé rẻ THÀNH LINH với 8 điểm khác biệt

## thegioivere

*PHÒNG VÉ MÁY BAY THÀNH LINH:*
*Địa chỉ :* *300 Lã Xuân Oai Q9, CN1: 322 TRẦN HƯNG ĐẠO Q1, HCM*

*Hotline :* *0938 546 779*- *0989 274 350**<Mr.Linh> * 
 Chat YM/ Skype: vuthanhlinh2000
*Facebook:* *http://www.facebook.com/thegioi.vere*
*Blog:* www.thegioivere.blogspot.com
*Website: * *http://thegioivere.net/*

THÀNH LINH tự hào là một người con *xứ Huế*, đồng thời cũng là đại lý chính thức của các hãng hàng không trong nước và quốc tế, với phương châm “*BÁN GIÁ GỐC, GIAO MIỄN PHÍ*”, THÀNH LINH cam kết mang đến cho khách hàng những chặng bay với chi phí  ưu đãi và hợp lý nhất.
Đến với THÀNH LINH với 8 điểm khác biệt:
Phục vụ quý khách hàng *24/24,* tất cả các ngày trong tuần kể cả ngày nghỉ,lễ.Tìm kiếm vé máy bay *nhanh chóng*, giá vé luôn là giá tốt nhất dành cho khách hàngĐặt vé máy bay trực tuyến nhanh chóng, an toàn, tiện lợiHình thức thanh toán đa dạng, tiện lợi cho khách hàngGiao vé tận nơi tới địa chỉ của khách hàngTư vấn để chọn đường bay tốt, giá tốt với nhu cầu của khách hàngLuôn gọi điện báo trước khi khách hàng khởi hành để nhắc nhở, thông báo, và hướng dẫn khách hàng làm thủ tục bayTư vấn hỗ trợ *miễn phí* các thông tin liên quan với thái độ chuyên nghiệp, tận tình và thân thiện.THÀNH LINH rất mong là đại lý vé máy bay giá rẻ trong lòng quý khách!
Trân Trọng!

----------

